# Dremel bit extension?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Dremel extensions don't t seem to be too available so I might clamp the drill motor stationary, glue a disc of sandpaper, that I punched out with my hole punch, to the end of a 1/4" wood dowel and move the battery holder as needed.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I thought that they made a FLEX-SHAFT extension version of this.

Guess I will go look for it.


ED 


Look for something like this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flexible-10...879220?hash=item3abfe9e234:g:POcAAOSwwpdW8CU6


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

A scrap of sandpaper glued to a dowel rod might be quicker and cheaper than finding this.

I'm not sure the flex shaft extension would be rigid enough to do the job.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of work to prepare a DIY tool for the Dremel. I don't think the flexible extension that Dremel sells would work for me, and it's far too expensive.
I may just use my regular drill for this - or perhaps buy a suitable hand file.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

KE2KB said:


> Sounds like a lot of work to prepare a DIY tool for the Dremel. I don't think the flexible extension that Dremel sells would work for me, and it's far too expensive.
> I may just use my regular drill for this - or perhaps buy a suitable hand file.


Look for a point file.

The one used in days of old to resurface a set of automobile points. 

Works great on many electronics too.


ED


----------

